# 45 grm



## Galaxy419 (Feb 28, 2016)

A button and a bar hope the refinery doesn't take appearance when they pay I am still having trouble pouring bars


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 29, 2016)

Looks good- I have only recently starting pouring bars myself. I make sure that the gold in the crucible is as hot as possible so it pours better. I could never get it hot enough for a decent bar pour with mapp, but once I started using Oxy-Acetylene it opened up a whole new world.


----------



## nickvc (Mar 1, 2016)

Oxy propane will do the job as well, just another option.


----------



## upcyclist (Mar 1, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Looks good- I have only recently starting pouring bars myself. I make sure that the gold in the crucible is as hot as possible so it pours better. I could never get it hot enough for a decent bar pour with mapp, but once I started using Oxy-Acetylene it opened up a whole new world.



Also, you could pre-heat your mold. The longer your gold stays fluid, the better it will settle into the mold.


----------



## kurtak (Mar 2, 2016)

I pour 1 ozt pours all the time using MAPP

Part of your problem is that you are making you pour at the end of your cavity so its freezing before it flows to the end further away from the pour 

I put my mold on a hot plate turned on high to preheat it 

then once the gold is molten I hold the dish over the mold & tilt it so the molten gold is "close" to pouring out the spout but doesn't quite pour out keeping the flame playing on the molten gold but also so its playing on the mold as well

you want the spout "close" to the center of the mold - I say close to center because you actually want it a tad bit further away from you then center - that way when you make the pour it hits in the center of the mold & is able to flow more evenly in both directions of each end of the mold

you want to make sure the flame is playing on both the molten gold (which should be near the spout/lip) as well as on the mold when you make the final tilt of the dish for the pour - than take the dish away but let the flame play on the gold in the mold for just a few more seconds

Make sure your dish is "red" hot right out to the tip of the spout 

Note how the ripples on my bar flow relatively even in both directions compared to yours where the gold was trying to flow in one direction from one end of the mold to the other end - causing your gold to freeze before it reached the other end (furthest away from the pour)

Kurt


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi Kurt

Thanks for the post. Yeah 31g pours are alright with mapp - but the bigger ones were what I was referring to, in the region of 150g. I just robbed your idea of pouring in the centre of the mold though- excellent tip and thanks. 8) 8) 

Jon


----------



## kurtak (Mar 2, 2016)

spaceships said:


> Hi Kurt
> 
> Thanks for the post. Yeah 31g pours are alright with mapp - but the bigger ones were what I was referring to, in the region of 150g. I just robbed your idea of pouring in the centre of the mold though- excellent tip and thanks. 8) 8)
> 
> Jon



Yes - when you start making pours much over 1 ozt you are going to have to move up to ether Oxy-Acetylene or as Nick suggested Oxy-Propane (which is what I use simply because propane is cheaper)

Mapp just wont get the job done on bigger jobs

I have a couple clients that pay me 5% over spot - one likes the 1 ozt bars - the other will take larger pours :mrgreen: 

Kurt


----------



## Galaxy419 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you Kurtak for the excellent advice for pouring I will try it next time


----------

